# My Wish (TsG Classic) Updated 08-23-08



## Tom_C (Dec 10, 2006)

May your dreams stay big, and your worries stay small.

2004 Gheenoe Classic


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

*Re: My Wish (TsG Classic)*

Looks great! See ya on the water real soon.


----------



## tojo (Dec 12, 2006)

*Re: My Wish (TsG Classic)*

Glad to see you finally found the time to get her done. She looks great!


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

*Re: My Wish (TsG Classic)*

Nice job on pimping the ride. That's going to be fun to drive.


----------



## buck (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: My Wish (TsG Classic)*

Thats sweet.


----------



## backwaterbandits (Dec 15, 2006)

*Re: My Wish (TsG Classic)*

Looking GOOD Tom! We'll see her in action at the Rally!!!! [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif]


----------



## Tom_C (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: My Wish (TsG Classic)*

Thanks everyone, now I need to get her wet. Blackwater, Lorrie and I are planing to get there Wednesday.


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2007)

*Re: My Wish (TsG Classic)*

Awesome! I LOVE THE RIGGED LOOK OF THE HIGH CHAIR BECAUSE IT WILL RIDE LIKE A AIRBOAT!

this is sick man...........I want to see the action pics of your boat.

excellent job TOMC! Are u going to mini ralley in Step. 15th??? cuz I want to see it so bad!!!


----------



## Joe_in_Fl (Jan 2, 2007)

*Re: My Wish (TsG Classic)*

Looks great Tom,
Joe


----------



## beavis (Dec 11, 2006)

*Re: My Wish (TsG Classic)*

Very cool Tom, Looks great!


----------



## kicker (Dec 16, 2006)

*Re: My Wish (TsG Classic)*

Looks good Tom.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

*Re: My Wish (TsG Classic)*

Hey Tom,

I just noticed it. No one else has pointed it out yet but I saw it. ;D


----------



## Lil_Tate (Dec 18, 2006)

*Re: My Wish (TsG Classic)*

tabs? or does that jp look like it is a little different?? hmmmmmmmm


----------



## Tom_C (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: My Wish (TsG Classic)*

[smiley=police-beating.gif]Ok people lets move along there nothing to see here   [smiley=police-beating.gif]










Yet [smiley=1-mmm.gif]


----------



## LoneRanger (Dec 11, 2006)

*Re: My Wish (TsG Classic)*

damn, all I see are red X's!


L.R.


----------



## Tom_C (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: My Wish (TsG Classic)*


----------



## grego (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: My Wish (TsG Classic)*

Very smart, great idia!


----------



## Cracka (Jul 1, 2007)

*Re: My Wish (TsG Classic)*

Tom, 

The boat looks great.  How does it handle, have you had much chance to use it?  The jack plate? your latest incarnation I presume, with trim and tilt.  It looks like a piece of engineering artistry, very nice, congratulations mate.

Mick


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Looking good!!!


----------



## thresher (Dec 18, 2006)

A classic with trim tabs(!) 
gotta love it. 
It looks simply awesome Tom. It is definitely worth of 2 years of work [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Fantastic ! With Talent like your's The bar is raised 

Dave


----------



## LoneRanger (Dec 11, 2006)

My Bilge pump is bigger than yours! ;D





looking sharp! 

L.R.


----------



## cjohnson (Aug 17, 2008)

Way cool


----------



## Tom_C (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: My Wish (TsG Classic)*



> Tom,
> 
> The boat looks great.  How does it handle, have you had much chance to use it?  The jack plate? your latest incarnation I presume, with trim and tilt.  It looks like a piece of engineering artistry, very nice, congratulations mate.
> 
> Mick


She handles great. lol I don't get out much between my real job and the JackPlates, but Lorrie did put first blood on the new deck last weekend.  
Yes the JPT&T is my latest design, thanks.    



> My Bilge pump is bigger than yours! ;D
> looking sharp!
> 
> L.R.


 :You did see there are two 1100 gpm bilge pumps.


----------



## Tom_C (Dec 10, 2006)

I got a deal I couldn't pass up, on a 1982 Johnson 35 Hp. The only problem is it's a 20 inch shaft. I thought about finding a 15 inch shaft to swap the shaft, but I figure is easier fix was to modify my jack plate to fit the 20 shaft.

*Before mod:*









*1991 25Hp with a 3x10x12 Al prop:*









*After mod:*









*1982 35Hp with a 3x10x15 SS prop.*


----------



## Frank_Sebastian (Oct 15, 2007)

It looks as though the nose is from a LT although it has the flat bow step of a classic?

Best regards,
Frank_S


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

TomC, it looks like you've done the impossible; you've fit more stuff on a gheenoe hull than Tom-in-Orlando!!



Looks nice. Have you run it with the new motor yet??


----------



## Tom_C (Dec 10, 2006)

> TomC, it looks like you've done the impossible; you've fit more stuff on a gheenoe hull than Tom-in-Orlando!!



Doing More With Less, [smiley=1-laugh.gif] 




> Looks nice. Have you run it with the new motor yet??



First time will be at the bash [smiley=1-thumbsup1.gif]


----------



## LoneRanger (Dec 11, 2006)

wow, you got a lot of shit on that bote! ;D ;D ;D



your gonna LOVE that new motor! 

L.R.


----------

